# What's a good diet for someone skinny?



## homer5 (Feb 9, 2009)

hello everyone,

i'm determined this year to increase my body weight and build some muscles. I have been skinny all my life and the main reason for that is because i cannot eat a lot. Now that i can eat more than during my teenage years, i may not be eating the right foods. So i will appreciate your help to prepare a diet that i can stick to for me to build some decent muscles.

Here's what i have in mind:

*Meal 1 : 07:30 *

1 bowl of Oatabix with milk + 1 toast with cheese

(i cant eat a lot for breakfast, nothing gets through my throat except liquids)

*Meal 2: 10:30*

Half can tuna + 2 slices of toast

1 tsp peanut butter

1 glass orange juice

1 glass of water

*Meal 3: 13:30*

half can tuna + 1 demi baguette + salad

2 glasses of water

*Meal 4: 16:30*

1 mug of whey protein

1 tsp of peanut butter

1 banana (or any other fruit)

*Meal 5: 19:30*

half cup rice + chicken/lamb/fish

2 glasses of water

*Meal 6: 21:00*

1 yoghurt

1 tsp Cod liver oil

1 glass of water

I cannot eat a lot although i would like to. I can have liquids without problems though (eg protein shakes) and i'm trying to eat whole food more. Can somebody recommend me good protein shakes (the one that i have is from holland & barrett) and i also want to get some meal replacement products because there are times when i miss 1 meal (like to 10:30 one) because there's nothing at hand (i know i'm a poor planner)?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

*PScarb* and/or *Extreme*, would be good people to talk too if your looking for good supplements!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is your goal to build muscle? i know it might seem like a weird question but we need to hear what your goals are.....also your weight/height this will allow us to give you your basic calories....

rule of thumb for everyone who want to gain muscle....eat/drink protein at every meal keep the meals approx 2.5hrs apart.......

as for supplements as a member of this forum you get 25% off all extreme supplements....basic one for you would be Extreme Protein(blended protein mix) Extreme Build and Recover for PWO


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

homer5 i would say if you have been skinny all your life wth a small appetite then a 'dirty diet' would be best. no point eating food low in cals if you cant fit much in, i cant se how you will grow in that case.

all your meals look like quick snack meals, only meal 5 is a proper meal.

and meal6 is only a yogurt? this isnt a meal.

if you can only eat small then imo try and eat red meats and starchy carbs like potato past and rice more than what you are doing, eats calorie dense foods, high in carb/prot and fat instead of tuna and salad.

you could blend oats, peanut butter, sugar and protein powder for your breakfast to get more in, and same for bed time if it means you get more in.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

I've gotta agree, yoghurt is definitely not a meal, but you could try mixing protein powder with a greek yoghurt if you really must have yoghurt.

Also, stop counting drinks as part of your meals, if you are forcing fluids down your neck at meal time this will fill you up and mean that you cannot eat as much food.

You also need to toughen up at breakfast time and eat some real food, get some eggs down you with some wholemeal toast, the more the better.

In all honesty, you are eating like a skinny kid, or a fat kid trying lose weight - you seriously need to increase your calories and I agree with Stone14, eating a bit dirty wouldn't do you too much harm, though don't deep fry everything.

Add potato, sweet potato, rice, pasta and red meats as Stone14 says...

Also, if you're doing cardio (which skinny people tend to) stop doing it, you will not add any weight if you're doing too much cardio when you're as light as you are...


----------



## homer5 (Feb 9, 2009)

One year down the line and here's my progress: NONE whatsover!

I started with a lot of motivation and joined this forum hoping somebody would point me in the right direction. I didn't get any replies and after a couple of days, i did not bother checking in here to avoid further disappointment and soon after i was back to my same old eating routine (which is eating when i'm really hungry).

I work a lot and my job is very demanding (i'm a computer geek!). You get the picture of how i look now, it's typical! I weigh around 59kg now and the highest I've ever been was 63kg. I'm 1m79cm.

I work mainly from home now and i've just bought a bench press machine because it's going to save me humiliation of going to the gym  I know what my problem is and that's to do with eating and having a fast metabolism. I'm looking to buy supplements to help me gain weight but i'm confused with all the products on the market. I had Holland & Barrett Body fortress whey protein but i've heard it's not really good. Money is not a problem but i want something that's going to work for me and nothing unhealthy (like steriods).

I'll be training 3 times a week at home and would really appreciate if you guys can help me construct a proper diet this time and your recommendations for protein supplements. Is creatine going to help me as well?

Once again thanks a lot for your time and help.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok Homer, here's how I'd change your diet bearing in mind you eat like a sparrow. If you don't feel you can manage this then I think your beat my friend, this IS NOT a lot of food and if you can't handle the drinks then there is no way to get calories into you.

This all comes down to how bad you want it, just like fatties saying "diets don't work on me", well diets do work but they can be hard work, especially if you are trying to override what your body wants to naturally do - either burn calories off or store them.

Meal 1 : 07:30

1 bowl of Oatabix with milk + 100g of Extreme Mass in milk

Meal 2: 10:30

Half can tuna + toast or Pasta, 50g Extreme Mass in milk

1 tsp peanut butter

Meal 3: 13:30

half can tuna + 1 demi baguette + salad, 50g Extreme Mass in milk

Meal 4: 16:30

100g Extreme Mass in milk

1 tsp of peanut butter

1 banana (or any other fruit)

Meal 5: 19:30

half cup rice + chicken/lamb/fish

Meal 6: 21:00

50g Extreme Pro-6 in milk.

1 tsp Cod liver oil

You previously listed glasses of water and the like, why? They are of no nutritional value and should be drank as you feel you need them, in your case I would also suggest you have 20g of Dextrose or Glucose in water in between meals to try and help stimulate your appetite.

You have not mentioned when you train so its impossible to detail a post workout plan and fit it into your schedule for the day.

You said you posted a year ago but got no replies, I see your second post in this thread is your second post on the forum so you must have posted under a different name first time round.

You mention creatine, Extreme Mass will take care of that for you.

Regarding your training, how do you train? I personally would advise you to do a split training program;

Chest, shoulders, triceps. (Bench press + incline dumbell press for chest. Dumbell shoulder press + side laterals for shoulders. Dips and tricep pushdowns for triceps).

Back, Biceps, traps and hamstrings. (Chins, deadlifts + Seated rows for back. Barbell/dumbell curls for bi's. Shrugs with bar or dumbell for traps. Stiff legged deadlift + Hamstring curls for hams)

Quads, abs, calves. (Squats, Leg press + leg extensions for quads. Legs up crunches, hanging leg raises and resisted crunches (on your knees crunching down using a cable) for abs).

Train as heavy as you can, this will build strength and muscle.

I'd say to you to join a gym, you will not and cannot train as heavy as your body actually can handle when training from home. Training at home usually leads to half arsed and missed workouts with the "I'll do it tomorrow" mindset. This is from the guy with a full gym in his garage and has used it 4 times, I know what I'm talking about here.

The other thing you get from going to a real gym is attitude and atmosphere, you won't get either of them at home and certainly not someone to push and inspire you. If, as you say, money is not an issue, get a personal trainer or ask the gym owner to push you.

You can do one of 2 things now, look for reasons not to do what I've said and justify failing before you start OR you can pull out all the stops and follow a diet and training plan which will work, it will be hard work but if you want it bad enough nothing will stop you.

Good luck.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Excellent Info there by Extreme....

It now depends on how bad you actually want it...

Set yourself a goal, and go for it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats and deadlifts are good for appetite :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cracking advice Extreme that snippet about the dextrose between meals really helps me.


----------



## robnik (Mar 10, 2010)

Something that worked for myself was drinking a mass gainer before bed on a night and mixing it with full fat milk. I also would put it in a blender and mix it with nuts, seeds and egg whites. this really worked as i have a high metabolism and was once around ten stone, I have now bulked up to 14 and a half stone..

But you also need to eat a lot of meat, when possible. Obviously chicken and tuna are the best options but red meat is also very good. If you really want to put mass on though you sometimes have force feed yourself even if you do not feel like eating.


----------



## homer5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Extreme,

Thanks a lot for taking the time to review my diet and reworking it out for me. I'll be training 3 times a week (mon, wed, fri) at 6pm for about 45 mins. I don't want to overdo it but if you think that's not enough, then i welcome your suggestion.

My workout:

bench press, side laterals for shoulders, bicep curl, tricep, squat, military press (3 sets of 10)

I do same thing on all days. Should i change to the one you suggested?

I thought that water was really important when bodybuilding but i think i might have been wrong. I'll be ordering the extreme mass and extreme pro-6 by next week and see how things go from there.

I will also be taking the glucose between meals to see if that helps my appetite because at the moment, i'm feeling really full from eating that much and i have to force myself to eat. I suppose because i never really ate a lot, my stomach is not used to a lot of food but if there are any other ways to trick my body to take more food in, please let me know (like the glucose thing).

I would also like to thank all other members for their input on my thread.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Great advice from Extreme. If I were you I would follow the system to the letter. Nutrition and training, if you think the training is too much at the moment look at Crazy Cals full body workouts. Most of all don't tinker with it and be consistant and really push yourself.


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great advice extreme! I think i'll be following some of that myself as getting enough calories in has alway been my problem!

Good luck Homer! Stick at it!


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking at your workout you didn't seem to be doing anything for your back so maybe some bent over rows would be good!

How did you find the extreme mass as I was thinking of getting some myself!

Cheers!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you cant always JUST do a diet..

you have to build up the proportions slowly as you would weight on the bar...

glucose idea sounds really good


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fitz13 said:


> Looking at your workout you didn't seem to be doing anything for your back so maybe some bent over rows would be good!
> 
> How did you find the extreme mass as I was thinking of getting some myself!
> 
> Cheers!


The mass is the best tasting chocolate flavoured supplement I have tried - it won't disappoint.

If eating is hard work supplements in the form of a powder in a drink is a god send and whilst it could work out quite dear [look at me being a tight fisted northerner thinking of the pennies!] they really can pack in some calories needed if consuming a lot of calories is your goal....that diet above had 300g of Mass in it - that's like 1200 calories right there, not to mention the milk! lol

i understand not everyone has an appetite of a horse, but as you can see from above supplements can make it a bit easier for people like that.


----------



## NathanMagoo (Jun 1, 2010)

hello ,

im 17 and i dont want to gain much weight because i am 11 and a half stone but i will if it means ripping out... how can i get ripped... diet wise ??


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry bro it might help if u start your own thread


----------

